# implantation bleeding at 3dpo?



## pfab

I know it's not usual for ib to happen until 5-7 days past ov, but is it possible for it to happen as early as 3dpo? 
I wiped twice and had a trace of blood, the third time I wiped, I had nothing. I am now dpo 5, and I haven't had anymore bleeding since that incident. 
So, I'm just wondering if it's possible. 
Thanks for any feedback. :flower:


----------



## kalyrra

it's rare, but not unheard of! fx for you! :dust:


----------



## opera_lady24

Hey...I know this is old, but did you actually get your BFP that cycle? Because I had spotting at 3DPO (yesterday) and I'm wondering what it's about...?


----------



## Anke

I have not had an spotting 3 dpo BUT;

LMP was 9th of October
Period lasts 4 days
32 day cycle

22nd - EW only in the morning when I went to the bathroom
23 - sex
24 - sex
25 - sex
26 - sex and positive OPK
27 - positive OPK till lunch
28 - negative OPK w/ horrible hot flush
29- in the afternoon hours of cervical pain which I never get (3 dpo)
30 - slight back spasms in the morning
Heavy pressure in the vagina in the afternoon, almost like I am about to get my period but it is not due to the 9th of November 

What are my chances I set up everything right to fall?


----------



## bellablue

the usual is 6-12 days but it could happen but not normal anything is possible did you ever get pregnant?


----------



## bellablue

from the looks of your ticker you were 5 months preggo when asking the question! weird congrats eithwr way!


----------



## pfab

opera_lady24 said:


> Hey...I know this is old, but did you actually get your BFP that cycle? Because I had spotting at 3DPO (yesterday) and I'm wondering what it's about...?

Hi Opera Lady

You've got it! I got my bfp that cycle, and now I'm awaiting my little girl! She'll be here very soon! I really didn't have any symptoms except extreme exhaustion and that very little bit of spotting. It was there one second and gone the next. It was very odd. ...but it seems it must have been implantation! 

Good luck to you! I hope this post helps!:flower::dust:


----------



## pfab

bellablue said:


> from the looks of your ticker you were 5 months preggo when asking the question! weird congrats eithwr way!

Bella blue,
I posted it before I knew I was pregnant. I'm 32 (soon to be 33) weeks now. Just wanted to clarify. :)


----------



## melntnp

Anke said:


> I have not had an spotting 3 dpo BUT;
> 
> LMP was 9th of October
> Period lasts 4 days
> 32 day cycle
> 
> 22nd - EW only in the morning when I went to the bathroom
> 23 - sex
> 24 - sex
> 25 - sex
> 26 - sex and positive OPK
> 27 - positive OPK till lunch
> 28 - negative OPK w/ horrible hot flush
> 29- in the afternoon hours of cervical pain which I never get (3 dpo)
> 30 - slight back spasms in the morning
> Heavy pressure in the vagina in the afternoon, almost like I am about to get my period but it is not due to the 9th of November
> 
> What are my chances I set up everything right to fall?


Hi anke.
I just wondered what you meant by 'cervical' pain? i had a rather strange feeling, almost as if id been kicked down below but not painful enough to moan about?? Does this sound familiar?? Im 1/2 dpo. 

fingers crossed for BFP!!!


----------



## Anke

Well I only had it for one day and it was on the lower left side, this crampon like pain and it came on in the afternoon and gone the next day. I got a positive ovulation test the afternoon of the 26 October and it stayed positive till the afternoon of the 27th. On the 1st I went to just go per and also noticed just a few dried brown blood spots on my panties as well. I have been having a few sporadic hot flushes that don't last long. Tested negative on a urine test 8 dpo and today went in for a blood HCG test and UTI test as this morning also I woke up having to pee every 5 minutes and only a little would come out, just a few drops. This lasted two or three hours sort of long a UTI meets thrush feeling and now nothing?!?!? What is going on?


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Ahhhhh!!! Yeah I was ovulating on the 29th (approx) and then had a bit of bleeding on the 31st!! I wonder if that happened to me to or what's going on!! I'll keep you guys updated!!I'm going to test on Friday!!


----------



## nats77

Pfab could you explain how your ib was? I am due af fri, last night when I wiped I had like pinkish on the tp, thought maybe it was af coming early but nothing since, I've been pregnant 7 times and never had ib, do u think this is what it was or is it just wishful thinking? X congrats by the way x


----------



## Anke

Mel are you getting anymore symptoms? I checked my cervix today but as its my first month doing it ???!!! Im 10dpo and the sides are starting to get softer and I am having CM that looks and feels like water. My hot flushes have gone and I'm not to sure. Did a EPT 8 days after ovulation and came back negative. My doctor did a blood test yesterday, don't find out till Thursday for results. Baby daddy is overseas for the next 9 months so I really need this to come back positive or I will be devestated. It was our last month of trying.


----------



## pfab

nats77 said:


> Pfab could you explain how your ib was? I am due af fri, last night when I wiped I had like pinkish on the tp, thought maybe it was af coming early but nothing since, I've been pregnant 7 times and never had ib, do u think this is what it was or is it just wishful thinking? X congrats by the way x

Nats77,
I remember it was very little, and it was bright red. It was strange because it was there one moment and gone the next. Yours could be ib! Pink/red...who knows! Good luck!


----------



## nats77

Thanks pfab but af started :( x


----------



## ColorMeFamous

nats77 said:


> Thanks pfab but af started :( x

Aweeee!! I'm so sorry :( Maybe next month you will get that beautiful angel baby!! All good things are worth waiting for... unfortunately... lol. I know how you feel... If I'm not pregnant this month then I have to take a 5 year break D': It will be very disappointing if I'm not...


----------



## nats77

Thanks color, I hope u get ur bfp, when u testing? X


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks! I'm going to start tomorrow morning!


----------



## Babo

pfab said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> Pfab could you explain how your ib was? I am due af fri, last night when I wiped I had like pinkish on the tp, thought maybe it was af coming early but nothing since, I've been pregnant 7 times and never had ib, do u think this is what it was or is it just wishful thinking? X congrats by the way x
> 
> Nats77,
> I remember it was very little, and it was bright red. It was strange because it was there one moment and gone the next. Yours could be ib! Pink/red...who knows! Good luck!Click to expand...

Hiya, I'm very excited now, I had the same thing yesterday at 4dpo. Checked my cervix and there was a little spot of blood that went very pale brown over the next couple of hours. Got really down and thought I was going to have a really short cycle. But then today nothing except white lotiony cm and I'm feeling really tired. Got dull cramps and my tummy feels like the muscle is really tight.

Does this sound like I could be in for a :bfp:?


----------



## Mizztina14

Anke said:


> Mel are you getting anymore symptoms? I checked my cervix today but as its my first month doing it ???!!! Im 10dpo and the sides are starting to get softer and I am having CM that looks and feels like water. My hot flushes have gone and I'm not to sure. Did a EPT 8 days after ovulation and came back negative. My doctor did a blood test yesterday, don't find out till Thursday for results. Baby daddy is overseas for the next 9 months so I really need this to come back positive or I will be devestated. It was our last month of trying.


Wat were the results from the blood test?


----------



## pfab

To Mizztina, color, and nats77: hang in there girls. If this isn't the month, next month may be! My husband and I tried for over a year, and I really doubted if it would ever happen. Then, finally, it did! I still can't believe it sometimes. 
So, if this isn't the month, don't give up. Our babies are definitely worth waiting for and fighting for! 

One more thing, I use to obsess over possible pregnancy signs. If only I knew that my ONLY signs were the early ib and EXTREME exhaustion. I am a teacher, and I had so many plans for my spring break, but I spent the entire spring break in bed. I thought I was coming down with something. Anyway, everyone's signs are different, and I only had two signs...not even sore bbs. Just try to relax each month during the 2ww. Don't over analyze. If you're religious, just leave it to God. If you're not, keep your mind busy with other things! Start a new hobby. Plan something else to look forward to. 
Sorry for writing so much. It's just that my heart breaks for you girls as I completely understand the disappointment that comes each month. Keep hoping!!!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Heyy ladies... IM PREGNANT!! DUE JULY 22!!


----------



## nats77

Congrats color x x x


----------



## pfab

ColorMeFamous said:


> Heyy ladies... IM PREGNANT!! DUE JULY 22!!

Woooooohoooooo! Congrats color!!!!!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thanks ladies!! I took another test... BFP! AGAIN!!!


----------



## melntnp

Anke said:


> Mel are you getting anymore symptoms? I checked my cervix today but as its my first month doing it ???!!! Im 10dpo and the sides are starting to get softer and I am having CM that looks and feels like water. My hot flushes have gone and I'm not to sure. Did a EPT 8 days after ovulation and came back negative. My doctor did a blood test yesterday, don't find out till Thursday for results. Baby daddy is overseas for the next 9 months so I really need this to come back positive or I will be devestated. It was our last month of trying.

Hi anke. Sorry in the uber late reply but we have been without Internet. Grr!! I'm back now tho. Literally 4dpo I got thrush!! So I felt like the desert (sorry tmi) so I couldnt say I had any change in cm. my cervix has remained high even to today but is getting softer :-( 
My bbs are sore but no different to when af comes so I'm presuming im out this month. Still no af tho. I've been poas religiously every morning and BFN!! I'm 12dpo today.
I hope you get your BFP ASAP!!!! Keep me posted fx!!! :dust:


----------



## Chunhom59

I know this is really old, but when was you got your positive test? It happened to me at 3 DPO, but I tested this morning I got BFN ( 10 DPO) :(


----------

